
The Backbone: Introduction – History of the Internet - sveit
https://technicshistory.wordpress.com/2018/06/13/the-backbone-introduction/
======
sveit
This is by the author of "The Switch"[0], a history of the electronic switch.
I found the series fascinating and am looking forward to this new series on
the Internet.

[0] [https://technicshistory.wordpress.com/2018/05/06/the-
switch-...](https://technicshistory.wordpress.com/2018/05/06/the-switch-
introduction/)

